

Jungledisk has been down since Saturday - Mosso Cloud Files Fail - pmikal
http://forum.jungledisk.com/viewtopic.php?t=22348

======
smoody
"We’ve been working continuously throughout the weekend with the Cloud Files
team to help ease the capacity constraints we previously discussed and restore
full access to to Jungle Disk users of Cloud Files. Through our investigation
we’ve determined that a significant cause of _the problem was a bug in Jungle
Disk 2.60a that prevented the directory cache system from working properly_
and resulted in an excessive load on the Cloud Files system even under normal
operation. We have corrected the error and Jungle Disk 2.60c is now available
for download."

Sounds like it _was_ a Jungledisk problem, not a Mosso problem.

------
tlb
You need to back up to two or three services, all run by different
organizations. Disk redundancy buys you little -- you need organizational
redundancy. The chance of any particular service failing for business or
technical reasons is much higher than the risk of disk failures.

Personally, I back Anybots up to:

    
    
       - a 3 TB ReadyNAS in the building (everything nightly)
    
       - rsync.net (important stuff nightly)
    
       - dropbox (important stuff instantly)
    
       - USB drives I keep at home (mostly everything monthly)

------
asnyder
Wow, this is most definitely quite an embarrassment for JungleDisk,
transparency is nice, but doesn't offer much solace to those needing their
files. Incidents like these are all one needs to convince themselves that
switching to the cloud isn't reliable. Hopefully they'll be able to resolve
the issue soon and save face.

------
pierrefar
Just like having one backup anywhere, it's not a reliable setup. Using
multiple backups is always better, and frankly, easy. Just backup to JD and a
few other services or even locally and you're good to go.

Personally, I'm working on setting up a local backup and backing _that_ up to
the cloud.

~~~
rjurney
I set this up to backup my Macbook. I setup a RAID 1 mirror on two external
USB drives on a Mac Mini, shared the drive, and I back up to it as a time
capsule using this trick: <http://www.readynas.com/?p=253> Then I ran a
nightly backup of that volume to Jungledisk. It was very emotionally
satisfying.

Unfortunately my up tube is too small, and the data won't fit. The initial
100GB upload was gonna take 40 days, so I stopped it after 10 with slow
internets.

If you have the tubes, I do recommend it though. Its a really solid backup
setup.

------
bk
I was going to build a service based on cloudfiles over the weekend, but it
was pretty much unusable, because I got timeouts all the time.

It was certainly disconcerting to see the failure of a component that was
supposed to be the core of my infrastructure. Cloudfiles just moved out of
beta about a week ago, and for growing pains the outage was pretty long.

According to their status updates, data integrity was never at stake, just
availability. CDN files were always accessible.

I'm relieved to see that the Jungle Disk integration seems to be to blame for
this, since this hints at a one-time peak load event rather than an overall
infrastructure failure.

I think the ease of use of the CDN and low latency of delivery for many small
files is a big win. Is anyone else here (thinking of) using them?

~~~
reconbot
I've got little love for Mosso and their offerings. Rackspace as a whole has
never done me wrong but I have wasted many hours working with their techs
dealing with some of their server problems on Mosso (this is for hosting not
cloudfiles). I eventually had to ask for my money back which they gave me but
not before they tried everything in their power to keep me working with them.
(Which by that point I considered a waste of time and migrated clients over to
SliceHost which later got bought out by Rackspace...)

So while I may be biased - I'd like to point out that a bug in a end user
product brought down their entire cloudfiles platform and that the same bug
also effected S3 and had no noticeable effect.

------
rantfoil
Looks like they're working hard to bring it back.

<http://status.cloudfiles.mosso.com/>

------
bmelton
So, at the risk of asking a stupid question, does this mean the tag line on
the front page ("Multiple datacenters to ensure high availability") is bunk?

I use S3, but not JD, so I don't keep up with it much. I thought that when
they added Mosso, it was in case S3 went down -- am I misunderstanding how it
works?

~~~
cperciva
_I thought that when they added Mosso, it was in case S3 went down -- am I
misunderstanding how it works?_

Yes. With Jungle Disk you pick where you want your files stored.

As far as I can tell Jungle Disk added support for Mosso simply because
Rackspace bought JD and were embarrassed to not be using their own cloud
storage system.

~~~
reconbot
Well, they bought JD because they wanted to market their cloud storage system.
Its a powerful tool for gaining non developer users.

